# The Vent Picture Thread



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all,

In the same vein as Oz's recent thread (http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/34519-imitator-picture-thread.html), I'm now putting out a call for all your best Vent photos. All morphs, sexes and ages are encouraged as we are gathering photos for the ASN Ventrimaculatus TMP. As with Oz's thread, please identify the type of vent as well as any line info you have available. A member of ASN may contact you for permission to use your photos in the Vent TMP, which is in it's early stages of completion. Photo credits will be given.

Thanks very much everyone! I'm looking forward to seeing all your great photos!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

amazonicus








fresh out of the water bl vent








male bl vent








female bl vent


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

All borja ridge vents.Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Borja's


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Great shots Steve, JP and Devanny! Thanks very much - who else is out there with Vent shots for the TMP??


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Neither of these are clear enough to use since my camera sucks, but I'll post them up anyways for the heck of it.

Both pics are BL vents from Sean Stewart


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

jubjub47 said:


> Neither of these are clear enough to use since my camera sucks, but I'll post them up anyways for the heck of it.
> 
> Both pics are BL vents from Sean Stewart


Thanks Tim - any and all photos are welcome. Especially if they illustrate natural variation within the various morphs.

Cheers,


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Steve - That Ami sure looks familiar...her leg spots are so much smaller than all the others I have seen! My male still hasn't called since I split them 

The first two are of my little chubby female Ami and the last one is the male.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

We need more pics, please post them if you've got them.

I know there out there


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Blue Legged vent with cargo....


----------



## max_lindholm (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is some pictures of my yellow vent...


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Devanny said:


> Borja's


Hmm,my borja seem to be more of a yellow than an orange like yours devanny.I would put them on nuturose,but I like the yellow coloration.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Heres some of mine-


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Great photos everyone! 

Anyone out there keeping Blackwater Vents?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Back to the top! For reference, here are the morphs we are incorporating in the TMP:


*French Guiana Yellow*
*Red* * Vent*
*Gold Amazonicus*
*"Orange" Amazonicus/ Red Amazonicus 
*
*Kelly Line Amazonicus*
*INIBICO/UE - 'Iquitos Red-Orange'*
*INIBICO/UE - 'Blackwater'*
*INIBICO/UE - 'Borja Ridge'*
*INIBICO/UE- 'Rodyll'*
If anyone has any photos of some of the groups currently unrepresented in this thread, they would be much appreciated.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

All pics of Iquitos Red-Orange (Understory)


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Those guys are awesome Oz!

Here's another shot of a few from my group. FG vents


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

FG vents


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome vents everyone!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Lovely vents.

Mac I really like to tad on dad's head shot. Brillant!


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

borja ridge vent tad 
craig


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Bump to the top! Anyone else with photos?

Thanks!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a few more of mine.

All fg vents


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I have quite a few. bump!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all,

We are getting very close to having all the pics we need for this TMP. We still need a few more shots of:


*Blackwater Vents*
*Borja Ridge Vents*
Anyone who's got shots they'd like to see in the TMP, please post them here and PM me with the name you'd like us to credit the photos to.

Thank very much vent keepers!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well I don't have either of those types of vents, but here's an FG:









Guess I'm a little late...  haha


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

So i'm really late but heres some pics anyways...

These are understory borja ridge vents...














































Thanks,
Georgia


----------



## kbob (May 14, 2009)

Just picked up four Rodyll vents from Understory at the CRBE this weekend.
Already calling.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^ Nice! Are you able to snap a few closer shots? 
I always was curious about these.


----------



## kbob (May 14, 2009)

Sorry about the quality, the Kodak Easyshare I'm working with sucks with anything closeup.
Hope these add a little something.


----------



## kbob (May 14, 2009)

A few betters ones (hopefully)


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the pictures. If anyone else has any pictures please feel free to post. 

I am still working on this TMP. However right now its on hold since I am the only one working on it at the moment and I have a few other obligations to fulfill (i.e. Side work, Wedding stuff).So please keep them coming, espcially pics of the less common species.

Thanks


----------

